# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Türk askerine çuval Wikileaks'te...

## bozok

*Bu acı bir kuşak geçmez!*

** 

*Türk askerine çuval Wikileaks’te...*

Wikileaks belgelerinde bir kez daha Türkiye var. ABD Büyükelçisi Ross Wilson 30 Ocak 2006 tarihli kriptosunda, “Amerikan askerlerinin Türk özel kuvvetleri askerlerinin başlarına çuval geçirmesi ülkenin ulusal gururunun bir yarası olmaya devam ediyor” diyor

Amerikalı diplomatların kabusu haline gelen Wikileaks belgelerinde Türkiye bir kez daha gündeme geldi. Dönemin büyükelçisi Ross Wilson’ın 30 Ocak 2006 tarihinde Washington’a yolladığı kriptoda Türkiye-ABD ilişkileri ve Irak’taki “çuval krizi” ile ilgili görüşleri yer alıyor. Wilson’ın dönemin Deniz Piyadeleri Kumandanı General Michael Hague’un Türkiye’ye yapacağı ziyaret öncesinde dikkat etmesi gereken noktalarla ilgili notlarında yer alan bazı dikkat çekici ifadeler şöyle:

- Ziyaretiniz çok önemli bir döneme denk geliyor. Türkiye ile ilişkilerin tonu Başbakan Erdoğan’ın haziran ayında Washington’a yaptığı ziyaretten beri düzelmeye başladı. Ancak Irak -Ankara’nın PKK, Iraklı Kürtler’in bağımsızlık umutları ve Türkmenlerle ilgili endişeleri de dahil olmak üzere- gündemde yerini koruyor. 

- Henüz ilişkiler tamamen düzelmiş değil. Ama 2004 yılındaki Telafer ve Felluce operasyonlarının, Türk kamyon şoförlerinin ardı ardına kaçırılması ve öldürülmesi olaylarının, Türk basının hatalı ve taraflı yayınları ile Türk yetkililerin bunları yalanlamamasının yarattığı dip noktadan yükseliyor. 

- CIA, FBI ve Maliye Bakanlığı dahil beş birimin temsilcilerinden oluşan bir ekip aralık ayında Ankara’ya geldi. Türkler’le birlikte Avrupa’da takip etmek üzere iki PKK organizasyonu tespit etti. Görüşeceğiniz kişiler size PKK ile ilgili yeteri kadar çaba göstermediğimizi söyleyerek şikayette bulunabilir ama ama bizim iyi bir hikayemiz var ve bu hikayeyi anlatmalıyız. 

- Irak Savaşı’nın en büyük kayıplarından biri iki ülkenin özel güçleri arasındaki ilişki oldu. Amerikan askerlerinin 4 Temmuz 2003’te Süleymaniye’de Türk özel kuvvetleri askerlerini kelepçelemesi ve başlarına çuval geçirmesi Türk askerinin, ülkenin ulusal gururunun ve kamuoyunun bir yarası olmaya devam ediyor. Bu yarayı iyileştirmek buyük ihtimalle bir kuşak sürecek. Kara kuvvetleri komutanı Yaşar Büyükanıt dokuz yıl aradan sonra Amerikan Genelkurmay Başkanı’na ilk kez ziyarette bulundu. Burada kendisine askeri törenler protokol eksiksiz olarak uygulandı. Bu ziyaretin iki ordu arasındaki ilişkileri düzeltemeye yardımcı olacağını düşünüyoruz. 

*‘İncirlik için izin sağladı’*

- Irak Savaşı popüler olmadığı halde Türkiye, Irak ve Afganistan operasyonlarına büyük lojistik destek sağladı. İncirlik Hava üssü’nün kullanımına birçok kez izin verdi. Operasyon 2003 yılında başladığından beri tankerlere 28 milyon varil yakıt verildi ve buradan 2 bin 600 uçuş gerçekleşti. En az 8 bin 500 asker Irak dönüşünde buradan geçti. Habur kapısı Irak’taki koalisyon askerlerini yakıt ihtiyacının yüzde 25’ini sağlıyor. Türk hükümeti ayrıca Operation Fundamental Justice kapsamında tutukluların taşındığı uçuşlara da izin veriyor. 


19.01.2011 09:11 / *VATAN*

----------

